
Dell launched sweeping update of its Latitude, Precision business laptop lines - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/dell-launched-sweeping-update-of-its-latitude-precision-business-laptop-lines/
======
ornornor
They say the 7x10 have moved to soldered ram. Does that mean the rest and the
XPS still have user upgradable parts?

